# .357 sig barrel



## bophi (Nov 22, 2007)

will H&K sell me a 357 barrel for my p2000sk , or will i have to go thru a ffl dealer.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

In my experience, FFL is only required for frames. I've ordered an aftermarket GLock barrel and a Sig factory barrel without FFL.

I suppose this might be subject to state law, so you may want to check, but I'm willing to bet you'll be fine.


----------



## bophi (Nov 22, 2007)

*.357 barrel h&k p2000sk*



literaltrance said:


> In my experience, FFL is only required for frames. I've ordered an aftermarket GLock barrel and a Sig factory barrel without FFL.
> 
> I suppose this might be subject to state law, so you may want to check, but I'm willing to bet you'll be fine.


what i meant to say could i buy one from a gun dealer.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

Sure, in the rare event that they have one, or can get one. 

You're probably better off looking for one on a website though, simply to broaden the amount of places that'll have it in stock and save a few bucks in the process.

I'm told you can request to get them from HK direct as well.


----------



## bophi (Nov 22, 2007)

*.357 barrel h&k p2000sk*



literaltrance said:


> Sure, in the rare event that they have one, or can get one.
> 
> You're probably better off looking for one on a website though, simply to broaden the amount of places that'll have it in stock and save a few bucks in the process.
> 
> I'm told you can request to get them from HK direct as well.


 thanks i'll try h&K first


----------

